# MECA Finals 2014 Discussion



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, guys. I think it'd be good to have all the finals talk in one spot. That worked well for folks last year. And we can update this thread with the appropriate info as we go.

I went ahead and stickied this thread. I considered having the title to reflect both IASCA and MECA in case of a joint finals but will hold off on that for now as it's not certain. If they are combined as a joint finals then I'll update the title and thread info.



*Date:*
TBD

*Location:*
TBD*
*SouthSyde (Chad) said while at SBN 2014, Steve Stern implied that 2014 MECA Finals would be held in Tennessee. So, I think we all are assuming it'll be at the TN State Fairgrounds in Nashville again. 


*Competitors:*
If you plan to compete and want people to know the info, feel free to post it in this format and I'll update as we go. 


Name (Screenname) - Class - Car - Additional Info


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm shooting for the points needed to attend now.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm shooting for the points needed to attend now.


Same here. Only 89 left to go, lol (iasca). Although I'm sure if I whined to Moe I could get in because the closest shows are 250+ miles away from me. Not such a fan of the current rumor of Nashville as a location. Pretty much the most violent area of the country.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nashville is the most violent area in the country? Really?... It's not that bad. It's not like Memphis. 

Finals has been held at the TN State Fairgrounds a number of times. 2011 and 2012 were the most recent.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Nashville is the most violent area in the country? Really?... It's not that bad. It's not like Memphis.
> 
> Finals has been held at the TN State Fairgrounds a number of times. 2011 and 2012 were the most recent.


Oh wait.... I am mixing it up with Memphis. My bad.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd love to make it one of these finals, if only I can get enough points. As of right now, the only events are in Tn. The schedule doesn't show anything in NC or SC and that is more than 10hrs from the NC coastline.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a great time last year and would love to see something like that again. I should be going no matter where they decide.

Michael Myers (Audiophile25) Modified Street - 2010 Nissan Frontier


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The MECA website has finals scheduled to take place in Lebanon TN.


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

isn't detroit the most violent place? haha


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so whats the rule about not having any events within 250 miles?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

vulgamore89 said:


> isn't detroit the most violent place? haha


True. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> so whats the rule about not having any events within 250 miles?



No points, no go. 250 miles is an iasca thing.

It's kind of a double edge sword for iasca though. If you don't need points because no shows, then why pay to host any... They had a decent turnout for sq last year, but it will be interesting to see how iasca fairs this year with no joint finals.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> No points, no go. 250 miles is an iasca thing.
> 
> It's kind of a double edge sword for iasca though. If you don't need points because no shows, then why pay to host any... They had a decent turnout for sq last year, but it will be interesting to see how iasca fairs this year with no joint finals.


i think theres only 1 show within 250 miles (and its actually 240 miles away -__-)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> No points, no go. 250 miles is an iasca thing.
> 
> It's kind of a double edge sword for iasca though. If you don't need points because no shows, then why pay to host any... They had a decent turnout for sq last year, but it will be interesting to see how iasca fairs this year with no joint finals.


This is true.. a split finals will hurt attendance with both Orgs. I have the feeling MECA may take the brunt of this.. seems like there were quite a few IASCA people doing MECA just because it was there as opposed to the other way around.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I was surprised to see that MECA posted the date and location of Finals already. I had read like many others that they were still talking about when and where. Guess that answers everyone's questions...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> i think theres only 1 show within 250 miles (and its actually 240 miles away -__-)


Arent you closer than 240 miles from Syracuse?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BowDown said:


> This is true.. a split finals will hurt attendance with both Orgs. I have the feeling MECA may take the brunt of this.. seems like there were quite a few IASCA people doing MECA just because it was there as opposed to the other way around.


It might be more even. I was going to agree with you but then started thinking of all the guys I know who competed IASCA Finals because it was in the same building (myself included).


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

That's interesting takes, because the year before iasca had 22 or so cars at finals in Indy, yet meca had double that. Could be that some meca people are migrating to iasca due to, well, known issues. 

However, the fact remains that there are very few iasca shows with sq compared to meca. and iasca really missed the boat with their website as far as the show calendar. That thing is borderline useless.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> It might be more even. I was going to agree with you but then started thinking of all the guys I know who competed IASCA Finals because it was in the same building (myself included).


Wasn't there a total of like 12 people in Meca Sq? Couldn't of been too many. Lol. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> That's interesting takes, because the year before iasca had 22 or so cars at finals in Indy, yet meca had double that. Could be that some meca people are migrating to iasca due to, well, known issues.
> 
> However, the fact remains that there are very few iasca shows with sq compared to meca. and iasca really missed the boat with their website as far as the show calendar. That thing is borderline useless.


Have you looked at the calendar in the past 8 months? If so what do you find useless about it? Lol. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

BowDown said:


> Wasn't there a total of like 12 people in Meca Sq? Couldn't of been too many. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


there were 54 in meca according the the results from 2013 finals. 



BowDown said:


> Have you looked at the calendar in the past 8 months? If so what do you find useless about it? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


seriously? compare that to meca's show calendar and tell me they are equivalent.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

agreed. MECA pulled down a lot of people at finals last year. 

the numbers I'd like to see are finals competitors in IASCA & MECA the last year they were separated (2012) vs when they were together last year. That might tell some of the story. MECA seems to consistently have around 40-50 people competing at finals each year. I'm sure the joint finals helped both groups. I'm just curious if one clearly benefitted from it more than the other. I can name 4 people off the top that competed IASCA last year due to joint finals. But that's because MECA is more centralized here. I imagine up north where IASCA has a stronger presence the role is flipped.



At the end of the day, it stinks that there is (seemingly) no joint finals again this year. That would have been awesome. 

Back to MECA finals, I'm a bit torn on it being in Lebanon vs Nashville. To be frank, Nashville (TN State Fairgrounds) always seemed pretty crappy to me. BUT, it's inside and protects everyone from the elements. Lebanon's typical SQ spot is under a big roof but still not out of the elements entirely. A bit of a double-edged sword.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> agreed. MECA pulled down a lot of people at finals last year.
> 
> the numbers I'd like to see are finals competitors in IASCA & MECA the last year they were separated (2012) vs when they were together last year. That might tell some of the story. MECA seems to consistently have around 40-50 people competing at finals each year. I'm sure the joint finals helped both groups. I'm just curious if one clearly benefitted from it more than the other. I can name 4 people off the top that competed IASCA last year due to joint finals. But that's because MECA is more centralized here. I imagine up north where IASCA has a stronger presence the role is flipped.
> 
> ...


As I remember at Indy in 2012 there were 20-22 sq cars. the west coast crowd had a couple less. If you combined east and west coast iasca it was 1-2 sq cars short of what meca had at nashville that same year.

if i were a betting man (and I have been known to wager a time or two), I would say iasca benefited the most last year. mainly because the point rules are so relaxed. Someone I know did quite well in iasca and it was his first iasca show


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

More people compete at Meca finals than any other org in the last few years IASCA benefitted the most from having a joint finals. Early discussions this year were that Meca and IASCA would try and do it again. IASCA had another idea as well which was to have regional finals in 3 locations and a national finals at one location. The difference being u wouldn't have 2 opportunities to win a national championship this year


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

My only gripe on this is the fact that if you make any points due to distance your out of finals. I've looked at both schedules and MECA has all the of its East Coast show centralized around Lebanon, Tn.

So if your on the Atlantic coast line of NC, Va, SC there is almost no way to make it. That would be an average of 10hr drive on every show. Why are there any shows spread out more. To me this unfair and I know there are many competitors or potential competitors that would fall in this boat. 

What can be done about that?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

My only gripe on this is the fact that if you make any points due to distance your out of finals. I've looked at both schedules and MECA has all the of its East Coast show centralized around Lebanon, Tn.

So if your on the Atlantic coast line of NC, Va, SC there is almost no way to make it. That would be an average of 10hr drive on every show. Why are there any shows spread out more. To me this unfair and I know there are many competitors or potential competitors that would fall in this boat. 

What can be done about that?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> My only gripe on this is the fact that if you make any points due to distance your out of finals. I've looked at both schedules and MECA has all the of its East Coast show centralized around Lebanon, Tn.
> 
> So if your on the Atlantic coast line of NC, Va, SC there is almost no way to make it. That would be an average of 10hr drive on every show. Why are there any shows spread out more. To me this unfair and I know there are many competitors or potential competitors that would fall in this boat.
> 
> What can be done about that?


Us West Coasters just started shows. Found somebody to host them and its been going ever since. Up until then, we had IASCA.

I am having a MECA show on May 10th that has about 20 competitors going to it. Its all about coming together as a group and networking.

Good Luck. I hope you guys in that area can put something together.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> My only gripe on this is the fact that if you make any points due to distance your out of finals. I've looked at both schedules and MECA has all the of its East Coast show centralized around Lebanon, Tn.
> 
> So if your on the Atlantic coast line of NC, Va, SC there is almost no way to make it. That would be an average of 10hr drive on every show. Why are there any shows spread out more. To me this unfair and I know there are many competitors or potential competitors that would fall in this boat.
> 
> What can be done about that?



The only way to qualify for MECA Finals is to gather 40 pts, the only way to gather the 40 pts is to compete. If you don't have shows close to you host a show or a series of shows.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

> The only way to qualify for MECA Finals is to gather 40 pts, the only way to gather the 40 pts is to compete. If you don't have shows close to you host a show or a series of shows.


I will see if I can get one or more of the local shops to host some or help with it.

Question for anyone to clarify...
MECA SQL RULE 
2. 40 Total Points in each SQ, Install, and RTA Freq out class in the Sound Quality League earn National Point Champion eligibility for each class and World Finals Soundfest Invitation. The Member must compete in at least 2 events with the vehicle intended for World Finals Soundfest competition.

SO my question is, do you need to acquire 120pts to qual for finals? And also, where can I get to see what a score card looks like?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Black Rain said:


> I will see if I can get one or more of the local shops to host some or help with it.
> 
> Question for anyone to clarify...
> MECA SQL RULE
> ...


40 points for each category you wish to compete in. if you have 40points in sq but only 30points in install, you're out of luck for install. each is separate as far as points go.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

36hr drive. I am not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Distance is an issue for everyone. That combined with cost of travel (hotel, food, gas, vehicle maintenance, etc) keep many who would like to compete from doing so.

Just a thought, most of the states that have competitions in a regular manner have state finals and that's good. What about just having regional finals in certain areas and then taking those scores to award world final awards so no one would miss out. ???

The regional finals to have all judges using same material, a clear cut mapping of what to listen and judge for, and these to be a 3x event to make it as fair as possible.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm open to whatever. If I have to make the drive, so be it. If there is a regional option that still has the same integrity and results as one location then great.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> Distance is an issue for everyone. That combined with cost of travel (hotel, food, gas, vehicle maintenance, etc) keep many who would like to compete from doing so.
> 
> Just a thought, most of the states that have competitions in a regular manner have state finals and that's good. What about just having regional finals in certain areas and then taking those scores to award world final awards so no one would miss out. ???
> 
> The regional finals to have all judges using same material, a clear cut mapping of what to listen and judge for, and these to be a 3x event to make it as fair as possible.


This is a major time and cost issue. IASCA has been able to do with with a West Coast location and the events approx 2 weeks apart.
The same SQ judges judge both east coast and west coast finals.
IASCA pays for the judges flight, hotel and food plus a small stipend for their time.

Without using the same judges, you are putting alot of risk and opening up a huge can of worms in terms of fairness.

it can be very difficult enough to find qualified judges for one weekend, 2 weekends makes it even more difficult.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bump.

I know this is a ways out but I thought some people may want to be aware in case they wanted to come visit and check it out. 

The current rumor is there will now be a Joint Finals between the orgs; and I can only assume this would be held in the same location as MECA is currently stating their finals will be (Lebanon, TN). I posted the question on the IASCA Facebook page; if I hear anything official I'll share it here.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm shocked that with the amount of NC SQ guys there aren't more shows hosted in that area. That should be an easy draw.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, today this press release was... released...

Press Release - MECA, IASCA, and dBDRA Announce Joint Finals

Joint Finals this year boys and girls.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Since I am no longer a mod, I'm going to ask the mods here to close this thread and sticky another one I'm about to start for the Joint Finals Event


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

ErinH said:


> bump.
> 
> I know this is a ways out but I thought some people may want to be aware in case they wanted to come visit and check it out.
> 
> The current rumor is there will now be a Joint Finals between the orgs; and I can only assume this would be held in the same location as MECA is currently stating their finals will be (Lebanon, TN). I posted the question on the IASCA Facebook page; if I hear anything official I'll share it here.



Thanks Erin.

It doesn't make sense to do it any other way really. Attendance will suffer for both organizations. They should be doing more joint shows and certainly joint finals.
There's nothing wrong with having 2 organizations as they have a different flavor with the way they do things. Plus, more ears in the car and more/different feedback.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

edit... didn't see Erin's link above


----------

